# Teflon Tape vs. Thread Lock vs. Pipe Sealant



## Buc MacMaster (Aug 23, 2012)

Thread locker avoids the possibilty of small peices of tape getting into the CO2 path, clogging a regulator, needle valve, bubble counter, etc. Use thread locker.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

In terms of preventing leaks, all three are functional. However:

If there's any possibility of wanting to rebuild the rig or replace parts, thread locker isn't an option.

I have a heck of a time getting pipe dope out of threads, so I don't use it. It's just too messy for my taste.

Teflon tape can be a pain in the butt, and sometimes unsightly, but it works, and is removable. So that's what I use.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

I use all three. What I use depends on what I'm needing from it. If I want something to stay put, loctite. If I want a little more lube, dope. I'll use tape on just about everything. Tape should also be used when you're working with stainless steel or a high pressure connection. Some thread lockers can also be used for this.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

AaronT said:


> Which do you use when building a CO2 regulator and why? I've used the pipe sealant and teflon tape before and can't decide which one I like better.


There isn't a good reason to use any of the above. The threads are designed to be leak proof against each other when properly tighten. I got this information while searching the web. Like this site
http://www.labregulator.com/Application-Help.html. Using any of the mentioned materials to stop or prevent a leak indicates damaged threads.


----------



## JeffyFunk (Jan 10, 2011)

Steve001 said:


> There isn't a good reason to use any of the above. The threads are designed to be leak proof against each other when properly tighten. I got this information while searching the web. Like this site
> http://www.labregulator.com/Application-Help.html. Using any of the mentioned materials to stop or prevent a leak indicates damaged threads.


The link you provided mentions that you shouldn't use sealing material / tape with the CGA 320 connection. That is correct and has been stated previously on this site. 

The other connections on the CO2 post body are NPT connections and those should be sealed / taped. I personally use teflon tape and simply remove the small pieces of tape left behind w/ a metal dental pick (which i picked up at walmart for ~$2).


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

As I've always understood it the teflon tape or pipe dope lubricates the threads allowing one to further tighten the NPT joint than without lubricants.

Sounds like teflon tape is the way to go. I've used that and the pipe dope and the pipe dope does present a problem if you ever need to remove it.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

all three type of tape or sealants, have experience from all of them, loctite is the final choice, but not cheap, a 10ml bottle loctite blue is $20, retail price...
Go with loctite blue, or purple, I've never meet any connection that have problem to disconnect if use loctite blue or purple.
loctite red is a little hard to deal with if need to take apart the fittings, fragile fittings, such as brass 10-32 fittings, don't use loctite red.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Bettatail said:


> all three type of tape or sealants, have experience from all of them, loctite is the final choice, but not cheap, a 10ml bottle loctite blue is $20, retail price...
> Go with loctite blue, or purple, I've never meet any connection that have problem to disconnect if use loctite blue or purple.
> loctite red is a little hard to deal with if need to take apart the fittings, fragile fittings, such as brass 10-32 fittings, don't use loctite red.


So in your experience the blue loctite makes the best seal? I've used that on other things and it does come apart just fine.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I can't remember where, but a little while back, I heard/read that the teflon tape doesn't directly seal the pipe, it just acts as a lubricant on the threads, allowing for a tighter fit.

Not sure where I heard that, let alone if it's accurate or not, but I think it makes a bit of sense - there is a lot of surface area along a threaded section of pipe, and the friction could add up to a not-insignificant amount of force.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

lochaber said:


> I can't remember where, but a little while back, I heard/read that the teflon tape doesn't directly seal the pipe, it just acts as a lubricant on the threads, allowing for a tighter fit.
> 
> Not sure where I heard that, let alone if it's accurate or not, but I think it makes a bit of sense - there is a lot of surface area along a threaded section of pipe, and the friction could add up to a not-insignificant amount of force.


This is my understanding as well. 

I originally posed this question because I've built a few different regulators now and sometimes I have issues with leaks and other times I don't so I was trying to gauge which one everyone thought was the most consistent.


----------



## fiero32v (Apr 8, 2011)

tape and dope are lubes for a tight leak proof fit on good threads .loctight makes a thread sealant .comes in glue stick form that stays soft. the thread locking drops harden to hold parts together . blue for frequent removal , green for might take it apart, red for it's staying together or breaking.
i use all of them for different part of all my pneumatic equipment,paintball,sport bike air[censored][censored][censored][censored]er,4x4 air lockers and co2 gear. no matter what you use just don't get on the tips of any male thread so not to in up in a valve.I try to keep the first thread clean .


----------

